
My company wants to migrate from Go to vertical silos of Node.js - yahazee
The company started to face few deadlines and in the &quot;agile&quot; spirit the COO with development team (9 out of 11 are web app developers) decided to migrate everything to Node.js. Moreover the new team strategy is to build a vertical silos (in the spirit of independent scrum teams). This means that: each team will build full end-to-end solution (full stack)... but they are asked to share a common DB. Did I mention that the web team decided to migrate from Postgresql to MongoDB? Yet everybody is talking about microservices. And we have deadlines...
Is it me who understand the agile teams and microservices differently, or I&#x27;m missing something? Agile is about adaptation, but it&#x27;s also about performance, delivery &amp; plan. So I don&#x27;t think this migrations and vertical silos bring us anywhere closer to the delivery and future development performance. Especially when the software we are creating aims for the enterprise, long term usage.<p>In the past I&#x27;ve managed to lead few Go projects. Always with success. But here I&#x27;m facing a wall.
======
towndrunk
There is a saying... "build with what you know". I assume you are the only one
who knows Golang. Everyone else knows javascript - so javascript it is.

Regarding agile... well... agile is agile. It is whatever someone wants it to
be.

Unless you are running the place and your money is on the line you need to
adapt.

~~~
yahazee
Hard to not know javascript... and the web team is not going to develop the
services our team is doing. So I don't see much point to redo all the
patterns, setup and factories which has been created in Go. Furthermore, it's
very easy (1-2 days) to teach a backend developer Go. And our team is going to
do more and more backend services.

Finally - in the spirit of agile services, this shouldn't matter that much, as
long as there is some (good) support.

------
megamindbrian2
The version of agile I am dealing with lacks iterating on performance,
delivery and planning. The agile process should in itself be agile.

